# My trophs



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

F0 Nkonde























































F1 Nkonde



















Kasakalawe



















Duboisi Maswa


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll just say that they are very nice! I hope you are enjoying them!


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

A nice variety of Tropheus - and beautiful too


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Baby tropheus are the most adorable thing, like puppies. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

MPULUNGO -- DUBOISI -- RED MOLIRO


----------



## xchimbax (May 18, 2003)

Very nice tropheus :thumb:


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice Tropheus,,,,
nice colours on those Maswa, nice mix of fish :fish:


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. Soon I plan to do 350gal Tropheus tank!! And same for Malawi Mbuna!! :thumb:
Now I have about 500 gal of water at home. In five aquarium!


----------



## flyn dutchmn (Mar 1, 2011)

Very Nice, I love how "Maswa" look when they're juvies.


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is my new aquarium! Does not fit in the camera lens. 



















I have a lot of work on it.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

It looks like its gonna be a good one! :thumb:


----------



## Toneloc (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, nice fish and pictures.

Keep us updated with pics with the new tank.


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

I missed something. The tank is 280gal!!


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool tank , can I ask what the dimensions are ? :fish:


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

330/60/60 in cm!! :thumb:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Antuni said:


> 330/60/60 in cm!!


  That's going to be amazing! Can't wait to see photos when it's ready and stocked.


----------



## xchimbax (May 18, 2003)

Awesome tank 

What stock is going in this one?


----------



## Vtwin60 (Sep 21, 2007)

You have some very nice Tropheus and very nice tanks!


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## CanadaPleco (Feb 11, 2008)

Very interested to follow your thread on this tank, I have a tank with almost identical dimensions but it is not setup as tropheus tank YET!


----------



## GrahamnMary (May 15, 2011)

Any updates on this tank
Cheers Graham


----------



## barisnet (Jul 2, 2011)

Very good. Thanks a lot of.


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi everyone! I decided to put even an old clip and some new photos of the "big boys" project!!  

I found a video which is more than a year ago before to do other aquariums and divide my Tropheus!! There are my Moliro with Mbuna.

http://s966.photobucket.com/albums/ae14 ... 030297.mp4

http://s966.photobucket.com/albums/ae14 ... 030298.mp4

Here are some old pictures before years!!



















And a clip of Malawi madhouse!  My sis made it.

http://s593.photobucket.com/albums/tt18 ... 030656.mp4

This photo before release and the bottom line!










Here are more recent pictures!










http://s966.photobucket.com/albums/ae14 ... 030898.mp4

Please excuse me for the poor quality of materials!!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Amazing!!! =D>

I'm curious what's your stocklist?


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

For large aquarium?? Or any fish I have?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Antuni said:


> For large aquarium?? Or any fish I have?


Just in the large aquarium. It looks beautiful!


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

Recently I decided to be:

Nkonde










Moliro


















Duboisi


















I guess that two colonies will be better. But I will try with three colonies in 280gal!! 
The bottom line will do 220gal for Malawi Mbuna. I have one more room in which there will be two more tank by 200g each. After a while I'd like to have Petros but will see!!


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Holy **** that tank is looooong! Thats an awesome footprint and some beautiful Trophs!


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Holy **** that tank is looooong! Thats an awesome footprint and some beautiful Trophs!


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

Morpheen said:


> Holy #%$& that tank is looooong! Thats an awesome footprint and some beautiful Trophs!


  

Yep 130 inches only!! I wanted to be at least 177 inches long but there was no option to enter at home.... all is history!! :thumb:


----------

